# Tortoise eating bedding



## Frede811 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello tortoise gurus!
I just seperated my two tortoises and rehoused them but I have run into a problem of sorts? I just added a layer of cypress mulch and now one of my tortoises is just going into his hide and keeps digging and eating a bit of the bedding, is this dangerous for him? The other tortoise is doing good with the cypress, chilling and exploring.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 9, 2021)

Greetings.

I’m sure all torts occasionally or better yet initially sample new substrate just to see if it’s food, tastes good, etc. Just make sure you have a proper place to feed (slate tile or terra cotta dish) & don’t feed right on the mulch. Should be fine.


----------



## Frede811 (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks for the reassurance, I will keep watching him the next couple of days and see if he doesn't fall into place with it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2021)

Whenever I move a tortoise into a new enclosure, I place food leaves all over the enclosure. Anywhere they turn there is food to eat. This lessens their desire to sample the new substrate.

Be sure you aren't using any colored lights, day or night.


----------



## Frede811 (Feb 11, 2021)

Update, the tortoise is still VERY fond of digging and nipping at the cypress bedding, I am however not sure if he actually eats it. Does anybody have any advice or recommendations?


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 11, 2021)

Frede811 said:


> Update, the tortoise is still VERY fond of digging and nipping at the cypress bedding, I am however not sure if he actually eats it. Does anybody have any advice or recommendations?


Are you using any coloured bulbs?
Tortoises have excellent colour vision and are attracted to eat things that look like food. Red or purple light colours substrate and they eat that because they’re not intelligent enough to work out that it’s a bad idea.

Photos of your enclosure and lighting might give us some clues as to what is going on


----------



## Frede811 (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't believe it to be colored bulbs. I have attached photos of enclosure


----------



## Frede811 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## TammyJ (Feb 12, 2021)

What is the humidity level in the enclosures? I like their size but they may be too dry.


----------



## Frede811 (Feb 12, 2021)

The humidity is around 85% at the end enclosure, decreasing the closer you get to under the lamp, which is around 40%. I have given them ab extra watar bowl under the lamp to increase humidity through evaporation. The enclosure get misted a couple of times a day.


----------

